# Inkbird's vacuum sealer



## Steve H (Jan 18, 2021)

Thanks to the outstanding offer from  Miya (Inkbird). I purchased a vacuum sealer. Total cost was just shy of 28.00 with free shipping VIA Amazon prime.






It arrived today! It included some sample bags and roll. And the vacuum assy hose.  This sealer looks good. Not bad quality at all. Far better then what the price point would suggest.
Now the test! I had some salami and pepperoni to slice and package.







The sealer did the job pretty darn fast. Not as fast as my LEM unit. But not a slouch either. And this thing made my LEM sound like a fighter jet on afterburner during the vacuum stage.
The results look good. If I had any cons, it would be the seal. Not as robust as my LEM. But I did do a seal test with a bag with air in it. And just sealed it. There was no leak. Even with putting pretty good stress to it. Though, if this is your primary sealer. I would double seal it for anything with long storage in mind. And, I don't know the duty cycle of this either. Probably close to the usual food saver units. After a few seals you should let it cool down. I did 4 seals one after another with no issues. I bought this to be used infrequently while on vacations or just a couple of seals instead of setting up the LEM.
Set up was fast and a breeze. And the clamp was firm.
My thoughts IMHO. Is if you can get this with the savings that Miya posted here. Or at the 20%  off at Amazon. I would leap on it like a starving wolf on a crippled lamb. I've had 90.00 Foodsaver units. And this things kicks their butts. Off the soap box, and back into the kitchen cya!


----------



## smokerjim (Jan 18, 2021)

nice write up Steve


----------



## SmokingUPnorth (Jan 18, 2021)

Thanks for the review. I’m waiting on mine in the mail from their last promo also. So far I haven’t had one of the inkbird products I didn’t like. Looks like my parents will get my old food saver just like they got my old maverick thermometers haha


----------



## chopsaw (Jan 18, 2021)

Got mine yesterday . Works pretty good . I'll use it as a back up to my Food saver . 
I ran a test too , 





I agree with 

 Steve H
 . Quality seems good . Need some info on a canister it works with . 
Great buy for the price for sure .


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jan 18, 2021)

Great review Steve!  

I already had one of these and it’s been awesome!   At the 1/2 off discount from Miya and Inkbird, I picked up another!  Couldn’t resist at that price!


----------



## JLeonard (Jan 18, 2021)

Does the Inkbird use specific bags?
Jim

Edit: Did a little searching see that it uses standard bags.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jan 18, 2021)

JLeonard said:


> Does the Inkbird use specific bags?
> Jim



I’ve used the sample bags and Foodsaver bags with no issues!


----------



## chopsaw (Jan 18, 2021)

JLeonard said:


> Does the Inkbird use specific bags?
> Jim


Did you ask because of the bag Steve used ?


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jan 18, 2021)

Thanks for the review Steve!  I believe 

 chopsaw
  you need to do more tests, if you want help emptying cans I'll volunteer! Lol 

Ryan


----------



## chopsaw (Jan 18, 2021)

Lol. It crushed that can no problem .
Emptied pretty east too .


----------



## JLeonard (Jan 18, 2021)

chopsaw
  No Sir I was just asking for my own info. Wasnt sure if they required inkbird bags or could use any vacum bags.
Jim


----------



## Millberry (Jan 18, 2021)

Thank you for your review-I love mine also-I sure appreciate you taking the picture and the time and effort to post it. The instructions are not very good, but you can figure it out.  Thanks Inkbird.   *P.S. Are the bags included "boil safe" ?*


----------



## Millberry (Jan 18, 2021)

chopsaw said:


> Got mine yesterday . Works pretty good . I'll use it as a back up to my Food saver .
> I ran a test too ,
> View attachment 480920
> 
> ...


damn-thanks for taking the time to post this


----------



## Johnny Ray (Jan 18, 2021)

I got mine this past Friday. Used it today to vac seal 3 left over chops. Worked really well. Vacuums down much tighter than my Foodsaver.
JR


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jan 18, 2021)

Nice write up Steve I have been happy with all my Inkbird products. Don't for get Lisa from Vacuum Sealer for bags.

Warren


----------



## MJB05615 (Jan 19, 2021)

Great write up Steve.  I've had this one for a few months and it works great.  I just got a second one for a backup as well.  Haven't had any issues, and I do let it rest for 1-2 minutes between seals.  As usual another great Inkbird product.  I've been boiling the sealed bags with no problems too.


----------



## Steve H (Jan 19, 2021)

I used both the bags inkbird supplied. And a couple ziplock bags I got online. Both work fine.


----------



## MJB05615 (Jan 19, 2021)

Steve H said:


> I used both the bags inkbird supplied. And a couple ziplock bags I got online. Both work fine.


You can use normal Ziplock bags on this?


----------



## Steve H (Jan 19, 2021)

MJB05615 said:


> You can use normal Ziplock bags on this?



No, these are vacuum bags that have the ziplock on them.


----------



## MJB05615 (Jan 19, 2021)

Oh OK I see.  I didn't know these existed.  Thanks for the info.


----------



## jrsdws (Jan 19, 2021)

Looks like I'm late to find this one?  Is there a special promo offer I can still use to get this for $28.00ish?


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jan 19, 2021)

jrsdws said:


> Looks like I'm late to find this one?  Is there a special promo offer I can still use to get this for $28.00ish?



You can try!  Drop a line in this thread and Miya will send a code via P.M. if they are still doing the promo!  






						50% OFF Discount for Inkbird Vacuum Sealer ---$27.49
					

Miya, if this is still available would you please send me the code. Thank you




					www.smokingmeatforums.com


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jan 19, 2021)

Thanks for the like Steve it is appreciated.

Warren


----------



## callmez (Jan 20, 2021)

I bought one of these in December, before the half-off special, and we've been very pleased with it. Had never used a vacuum sealer before but we're using this all the time.


----------

